# using the ports tree 9 stable



## Auido (Nov 28, 2011)

I am running 9-current amd64. How do I use the stable ports tree instead of current. Right now I use portsnap to update my tree. Can I continue to use this method?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2011)

There is only one ports tree.  portsnap(8) gets the latest version, so you're already using it.


----------

